# Backpacking with Tobacco



## Tobit (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm an avid backpacker and going to want to take a pipe with me on my treks this year now that I am starting to puff. Any ideas on the best way to store the tobacco while I backpack? Would a simple zip-lock bag suffice? I don't plan on bringing more than two blends at a time (one for morning and one for evening at the most) but sometimes I am on the trail for 2 weeks at a time and can experience varying weather conditions depending on when and where I hike.

- T


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

If space is an issue, which it usually is for backpacking treks, then yeah. I would go with some resealable bags. Maybe not your run-of-the-mill sandwich bags though depending on how severe the conditions are while you're out on the trail. You may want to invest in a couple of the smaller, heavier duty, waterproof bags like boaters use for cameras and wallets, etc. If space isn't as much of an issue, I'd just toss a couple tins in a couple of baggies and set out. As far as the pipe goes you may if you don't already have one, get a small one or two pipe carry case that has room for a tool and some cleaners. They are relatively inexpensive and don't take up a lot of room unless you get one for 5+ pipes.


----------



## Tobit (Mar 28, 2008)

*fireman*, thanks for your input. I think I have the pipes figured out, I will just carry two corn cobs and not worry if they get lost or damaged. For the tobacco, I will likely place the tins in thicker freezer type zip-lock bags. Humidity up here in the North East in the summer is my biggest worry but maybe I am worrying too much.

- T


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I saw your thread title and had to jump in and see who was going to be having this fun, which it certainly sounds like you will be doing. I had a look at your location and went ahhhh. If you ever want to do the Sierra Nevadas here in CA I can put you up and take you to one of my favorite approaches. From the East or from the West the Sierras are one of the beauties of CA. 

You have fun and be safe.


----------



## Tobit (Mar 28, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> If you ever want to do the Sierra Nevadas here in CA I can put you up and take you to one of my favorite approaches.


Thanks for the offer man. I will definitely consider it as it is something I do want to do in the future. I used to live in Los Angeles for two years. I was living on my sailboat in Marina del Rey but I wasn't doing any backpacking at the time as I was too obsessed with sailing. At the time, anything East of the 405 or North of the 10 was considered going to hell for me. :gn

- T


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

First of all, it's awesome to have a fellow backpacker. I think Joe(Fireman) pretty well covered it. Like any other hiking adventure, especially a 2 weeker, you will want to practice. Try packing it in a few different places. I try to keep mine in an outer pocket for avaliability. I like to enjoy a pipe while taking breaks, on those killer overlooks. Mine stays in my map/compass pocket. I dont think I would worry too much about humidity. Again, maybe try out a few different packings. Any idea what Elevation you will be at?

BTW, the offer Tzaddi offered stand for the Ozarks here in Arkansas.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

going backpacking you never know what you'll run into, i'm sure you know but just a reminder to be prepared for the worst-waterproof containers would be a must for me, both for the pipes & tobac-if you have access to a vacuum sealer, you may want to portion out the tobac for single smokes like some do for meals-even though a zippo is great for pipes, if the trip's over 3 days i'd probably pack a few bics instead-i usually seperate the stems from the bowls & double ziplock bag them (i take my cobs too)-don't forget pipe cleaners, for a tamper you can always find a stick, for a light you can always keep a branch in the fire, but i haven't found anything in nature to substitute for a pipe cleaner-just a few thoughts, hope this helps


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Just leave it in the tin w/ rubber bands round the tin in a freezer bag to waterproof it.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

BTW, the offer to come visit the Sierra Nevadas with me stands for all of CS backpacking cohorts. I usually like to go towards the end of summer but anything can happen. Just give me a reason. I am thinking of taking a westerly approach through Kings Canyon which invites a visit to General Grants & Sherman and his friends. 



> The General Grant Tree, is the Nation's Christmas Tree. At about 6,500 feet in elevation, it is found at Grant Grove, just beyond the Big Stump Entrance Station on Highway 180 at the western tip of the park. This 2,000-year-old tree stands 267 feet high, and in December it towers above the snow as the annual celebration of the Nation's Christmas Tree takes place at its base. The tree was discovered in 1862 and named for Ulysses S. Grant. Grant Grove was its own national park in 1890. It was a little more than 2,000 acres, and it was added to Kings Canyon in 1940.





> General Sherman Tree: The General Sherman Tree is 274.9' (83.8 meters) tall, and 102.6' (31.3 meters) in circumference at its base. Other trees in the world are taller: the tallest tree in the world is the Coast Redwood, which averages 300' - 350' (91.4 - 106.7 meters) in height. A cypress near Oaxaca, Mexico has a greater circumference, 162' (49.4 meters). But in volume of wood, the Sherman has no equal. With 52,500 cubic feet (1486.6 cubic meters) of wood, the General Sherman Tree earns the title of the World's Largest Tree.


I would love to test the theories of how to pack with pipe and tobacco.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm a pretty keen backpacker also, my worst habit is picking up tins as I hit major towns along the trip, and by the end I'm carrying an extra kilo of tins!

I put my baccy's in small zip bags (about 6) and then those into one bigger zip bag, if the climate is wet I would then pop that into another plastic bag just for good measure, I also like to keep too flakes for compact packing size.

The worst is all the other stuff like filters and pipe cleaners, so I try to take non-filter pipes, cobs and low budgets (in case of damage or loss), usually 4-6 pipes for a two week vacation...I don't know about you but I like to puff plenty on vacation so I always take plenty of pipe cleaners too, cause there's nothing worse than looking for a shop that sells them in some small town, oh don't forget that fancy pipe lighter will probably be way to heavy so bring a couple of disposables instead.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I just want to say, watch out with carrying a blend like Berry Cobbler if there are any BEARS in your area!

Aside from that, backpacking and pipes sound like an excellent pairing.


----------



## Tobit (Mar 28, 2008)

JacksonCognac said:


> I just want to say, watch out with carrying a blend like Berry Cobbler if there are any BEARS in your area!


QFT! Although, I'd likely put tobaccos in my bear bag at night safe out of reach. :gn

- T


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Yep, I'd carry a couple cobs and a heavy-duty ziplock baggie with my tobacco in it. Plenty of pipe cleaners and a couple spare lighters too of course...

Have fun, sounds wonderful!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Tobit said:


> QFT! Although, I'd likely put tobaccos in my bear bag at night safe out of reach. :gn
> 
> - T


what kinda bear bag you got? im looking for a nice one..


----------



## Tobit (Mar 28, 2008)

r-ice said:


> what kinda bear bag you got? im looking for a nice one..


MLD Pro Bear Bag System

Bears aren't a huge problem out here in the NorthWest like they can be in the PNW so I don't need something as "bulletproof" as an ursack for example. :gn

- T


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

In the west some places such as the easterly approach to the Sierras strictly regulate how to secure items from bears. One is not allowed to hang a bag anymore.
This is I what I strap onto my pack.
*Garcia Bear-Resistant Container*

At over 2 pounds, holding 614 cubic inches, it makes going into the back country a frugal affair if the stay is long.


----------

